# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  А тут еще остались люди,которые верят в любовь???

## Pechalka

...

----------


## Pechalka

мда..сложный вопрос...не бывает значит(

----------


## Кирилллл

для данного форума вопрос помоему риторический хотя за всех говорить не могу, со временем всё разбираешь по частям, дегродируешь эммоционально, вообще дегродируешь, тот комплекс чувств и набор эммоций, которые называют любовью, твой организм не в состоянии воспроизвести и понимаешь что любить ты не можешь. Да и потом любовь не материальна расплывчата и вообще непонятно что это такое, поэтому в её существование сложно поверить.

----------


## Игорёк

Привидение). Фантазия запрограмированная в нас для стремления к жизни, стимулу, поиску, смыслу, но абсолютной любви небывает. Никто никогда всем полностью не может быть удовлетварен, и это нормально.

----------


## Pechalka

понимаю вопрос странный для данного форума...но что-то нашло...

----------


## trypo

верю.
просто.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

любовь дерьмо и ассоциируется у меня со страданиями

----------


## Игорёк

> для данного форума вопрос помоему риторический хотя за всех говорить не могу, со временем всё разбираешь по частям, дегродируешь эммоционально, вообще дегродируешь, тот комплекс чувств и набор эммоций, которые называют любовью, твой организм не в состоянии воспроизвести и понимаешь что любить ты не можешь. Да и потом любовь не материальна расплывчата и вообще непонятно что это такое, поэтому в её существование сложно поверить.


 Согласен. вера в любовь обратнопропорциональна деградации. Чем глубже деградировал, тем сложнее полюбить. При том полюбить не только человека, но и всё остальное.

----------


## jeri

> Привидение). Фантазия запрограмированная в нас для стремления к жизни, стимулу, поиску, смыслу, но абсолютной любви небывает. Никто никогда всем полностью не может быть удовлетварен, и это нормально.


 Полностью согласна. Это как стимул к развитию.

----------


## Pechalka

> А я верю, в настоящую любовь верю и в вечную. Но видимо я просто идиотка раз до сих пор верю в подобное, да ещё сама умудрилась влюбиться, да в таком возрасте(((((((в недетском(


  не идиотка вы! вам просто повезло,а мне и 30 нет,но не верю :Frown:

----------


## nataxxxa

> А я верю, в настоящую любовь верю и в вечную. Но видимо я просто идиотка раз до сих пор верю в подобное, да ещё сама умудрилась влюбиться, да в таком возрасте(((((((в недетском(


 как говорится,любви все возрасты покорны. Я тоже верю в любовь.причем,чем человек взрослее,тем более болезнено она протекает.

----------


## Pechalka

> В чём повезло?


  В том,что судя по посту у вас была наст.любовь и поэтому в нее верите.А у меня не было и для меня это темный лес...сказки...

----------


## Kali-Ma

> А я верю, в настоящую любовь верю и в вечную. Но видимо я просто идиотка раз до сих пор верю в подобное, да ещё сама умудрилась влюбиться, да в таком возрасте(((((((в недетском(


 конечно, не идиотка, и любовь существует)
Траблы в том, что она не всегда, когда и взаимная счастливая, а уж если невзаимная... Просто люди путают, может быть, настоящую любовь с идеальной? Идеальная и правда только в книжках. А реальная бывает с болью и страхом.

----------


## Pechalka

> как говорится,любви все возрасты покорны. Я тоже верю в любовь.причем,чем человек взрослее,тем более болезнено она протекает.


 С чего такие выводы?

----------


## Игорёк

> конечно, не идиотка, и любовь существует)
> Траблы в том, что она не всегда, когда и взаимная счастливая, а уж если невзаимная... Просто люди путают, может быть, настоящую любовь с идеальной? Идеальная и правда только в книжках. А реальная бывает с болью и страхом.


 Реальная это и есть идеальная, точнее близкая к идеалу. Редкая удача... всё остальное - заморочки и фантазии.

----------


## nataxxxa

> С чего такие выводы?


 по молодости всё в розовом цвете,конфетки,цветочки и этого достаточно для любви,точнее для сильной симпатии.а как правило настоящая любовь-это два безумных идиота,это куча ревности,это боль и скандалы.имхо.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

лучше вообще не любить. Тогда ты не страдаешь, не плачешь. Любовь душит как гадюка какая то!

----------


## nataxxxa

было б здорово,если б это чувство можно было контролировать.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Реальная это и есть идеальная, точнее близкая к идеалу. Редкая удача... всё остальное - заморочки и фантазии.


 да ты что? Идеальная никогда не бывает реальной, она в книжках, песнях и фантазиях людей!

----------


## trypo

все прилагательные к любви - всего лишь прилагательные.
они ничего не решают.
и даже не определяют.

----------


## Yrok25

бывает что больше и не остается объектов веры

----------


## Игорёк

> да ты что? Идеальная никогда не бывает реальной, она в книжках, песнях и фантазиях людей!


 о том и речь..

----------


## Гражданин

Было бы неплохо полюбить взаимно,хотя бы полюбить,пусть даже невзаимно)

----------


## Pechalka

> хотя бы полюбить,пусть даже невзаимно)


  мазохист?)

----------


## Гражданин

Угадала,отчасти да.  Элемент мазохизма  по отношению к себе  присутствовал,особенно учитывая то,что инициатором прекращения общения  был всегда я. Но я писал свой предыдущий пост без этой задней мысли. Чувство влюбленности,которое я испытывал пару раз в жизни окрыляло неплохо))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Да уж, не понимаю как можно хотеть полюбить невзаимно.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Не отрицаю существования.

----------


## когда уже

Верю.

----------


## Заблудшая

Верю в любовь. Но сама не смогу впустить ее в свою жизнь. Считаю, что большая любовь всегда заканчивается большимразочарованием. И если даже, каким-то чудом, в моей жизни случится это чувство, эта пагубная установка отравит его. И я буду убивать ее в себе, медленно, но верно - платить маленькой регулярной болью, за возможность избежать большую. А потом просто ничего не останется. И я поверю в то, что это было просто выдумкой...

----------


## _lamer

а я не верю. я верил, а потом испытал. любовь - бескорыстная жертва. не имеет значения насколько плохи те, ради кого. это не актуально. по-другому ты не можешь. это сильно отличается от психоза. во время психоза у тебя многое путается в голове, ощущения неясные, а тут всё ясно, ты горишь изнутри и похож на солнце или звезду, освещающую кому-нибудь тропинку. ужасно себя чувствую, хочется убить кого-нибудь, поэтому описание в высшей степени херовое и далёкое от того, что я хотел описать. 
  человеческая..человеческая зависит от того - принимают тебя или нет. тут двояко. нужна отдача, желательно взаимная. 



> но верно - платить маленькой регулярной болью, за возможность избежать большую


   есть тупая боль..тупая боль и есть большая..потом она становится апатией. острая боль - совсем иное. как если бы тебя пронзили ножом, но это того стоит. я избегал..избегал..в итоге поломался окончательно, а я не из робкого десятка. попробуй настроиться на компромисс. понимание, верность и уважение вполне могут заменить страсти-мордасти, любовь-морковь, но для таких вещей нужна стабильная социальная основа, самореализация, место в обществе. такие люди действительно не влюбляются так как, допустим, я, они стабильны, им вполне себе нормально. я лично не могу слишком уповать на общество. мне от него нужны только деньги, чтобы всегда, в любой момент можно было собрать вещи за полчаса и свалить за 1000км. это уже моя паранойя, чтоб её. не доверяю нашему времени. в идеале - держать свою ферму, хозяйство и быть максимально автономными. к сожалению, я не в теме тут, но всегда можно научиться, уже пожил как крестьянин.

----------


## ФАК

Я верю в любовь, потому что знаю, что только она сможет спасти. Конечно, в это сложно поверить, но смысл жизни можно обрести через это прекрасное чувство. Только как найдете свою любовь - хватайте и убегайте.

----------


## Максимка

А я верю в Любовь, она у меня каждый день, когда приходит на работу "она", прямо все налаживается, все в радость, но она замужем , 1 ребенок, на днях будет второй, мы с ней ооочень хорошие друзья, она знает больше кого-либо, держит тайны, но о симпатии с моей стороны я не говорил, эти муки длятся уже лет 5  :Big Grin: 
Мазохист я, вообщем....

----------


## naminaminami

*"No one falls in love by choice, it is by chance. No one stays in love by chance, it is by work."*

Перевод: влюбляются случайно, поддерживают любовь осознанно.
У тех людей, которые не развиты как личность, инфатильны, у которых нет осознанности, которые не понимают, что нужно работать над отношениями и прилагать услилия - "любви до гроба" не будет никогда.
Для "вечной любви" необходимо внутренне повзрослеть.
Иначе цепочка влюбленностей и разочарований будет длиться очень долго. Скорее всего это приведет к тому, что человек станет озлоюбенным циником. Хреновый путь.

----------


## Максимка

Эксперт, как же быть ?)

----------


## Римма

для вечной или необусловленной любви - да, повзрослеть, перестать быть инфантильным и эгоистичным. но как? если время идет, а ты все не меняешься??

----------


## ФАК

> для вечной или необусловленной любви - да, повзрослеть, перестать быть инфантильным и эгоистичным. но как? если время идет, а ты все не меняешься??


 А мне кажется это уже не любовь будет. Обязательства, привязанность, ответственность, доверие уважение. Но не любовь.

----------


## naminaminami

ФАК, только это любовь и будет. Все остальное - изменения гормонального фона, которые неизбежно проходят, потому что человеческий организм так запрограммирован. После того, как эти изменения пройдут, можно увидеть, есть любовь реально или ее вообще не было под всем этим.
Любовь не может существовать без связки доверие-ответственность-уважение-привязанность, это ее составные части. Без осознанности их не будет, значит и любви тоже. На короткой (ну или подлиннее, кому как повезет) влюбленности все закончится

----------


## ФАК

Может быть, но доверие-ответственность-уважение-привязанность, это все нужно заслужить и приобрести в отношениях. На этом все можно построить любовь, конечно. Но знаю много историй, когда из такого вот зрелого чувства, уходят люди в никуда, на химию и физику и живут не долго, но беспредельно счастливо. И обратно уже совсем не хотят возвращаться. А иногда и долго живут... Я не знаю как Вам, но мне хочется чувствовать себя живой, да и пусть даже не зрелой. А все остальное приложится. Или нет. Но это уже не важно.

----------


## naminaminami

> Но знаю много историй, когда из такого вот зрелого чувства, уходят люди в никуда


 От ответственности-уважения-привязанности и тп. они уходят. 
От любви (вместе с этими составными) не уходят. Если только не полные мазохисты и у них нет каких-нибудь сверхидей типа "очищения души страданием перед попаданием  Рай" и т.п. бреда)



> а химию и физику и живут не долго, но беспредельно счастливо.


 Тогда гораздо проще и рациональнее веществами в чистом виде пользоваться, а с людьми не заморачиваться)
Вот наркоманы тоже часто говорят " Я как только себе поставлю, чувствую себя таким живым, какими вы никогда не будете" ))

----------


## ФАК

naminaminami, каждому свое. То, что для Вас бред, для других вполне может стать смыслом. Решать за других как будет лучше - не совсем верно. Что хорошо русскому - немцу смерть. Я говорю о себе и только, и как говорят наркоманы - знать не желаю.

----------


## naminaminami

Я ни за кого ничего не решала, вам показалось. Все свободны выбирать что им подходит

----------


## faq

После 16 лет не влюблялся. Не верю, что смогу полюбить. Нравятся женщины, конечно, но любви не испытывал. Все ровно у меня было. Сходился, расходился легко. Оставалось чувство уважения к девушкам и ещё две дочки. Мои принцессы. Ради этого стоит жить.

----------


## Римма

любовь есть, ессно. но она бывает разной... трансформирующейся и преходящей) "любовь вечная, меняются только партнеры"))) любовь-дружба, любовь-зависимость. эйфория влюбленности проходит года через 2-3. что остается - показывает степень близости с партнером. либо вы остаетесь друзьями и союзниками по жизни, либо разбегаетесь, поскольку больше друг другу не нужны. в общем, всё сложно. возможно, у каждых отношений, как у консервов, есть свой срок)

----------


## microbe

Конечно люблю девушек только и это останавливает в этой жизни. Благо взаимностью 
пока отвечают.




> либо вы остаетесь друзьями и союзниками по жизни, либо разбегаетесь, поскольку больше друг другу не нужны. в общем, всё сложно. возможно, у каждых отношений, как у консервов, есть свой срок)


 От меня чаще девушки разбегаются(из-за измен или за пьянку), то бишь не хотят больше видеть вообще. Да я 
и не пытался их возвращать никогда, так что для девушек я становлюсь тварью.

----------


## 21h

Обожаю, когда кто-нибудь пишет про самовыпил, а потом оказывается, что он на вписках тян пачками трахал, изменял им и лошил омег, но "в душе все равно одинокий".

----------


## 21h

А я верю, что любовь у кого-то есть, но она, видимо, не для всех. Я скоро стану старым и приземленным и мне будет уже поздно что-то менять в своей жизни просто потому, что некоторые вещи можно сделать только в 15 лет, только в 20, только в 25. Все, что будет потом, похоже на то, как если бы ты зашел на сервер lineage 2, где играл много-много лет и тебе здесь уже все вторично, скучно и не нужно.

----------


## Unity

Любовь - это Единственный Смысл нашего существования. 
Остальное (совершенно всё, чем бы и каким оно ни было) - просто ерунда и бессмысленное времяпрожигание...

----------


## 21h

Двачую феласафа. Откуда аватарка?

----------


## Freezer2007

А я окончательно запутался в дружбе, любви и себе.

С одной стороны я думаю что люблю, но возможно я просто болен на голову. Мне мои чувства больше напоминают наркоманию.

Сейчас мы по её мнению друзья, но я с трудом могу объяснить что такое дружба, поскольку вижу что есть друзья гораздо ближе меня. Могут ли друзья делится по лигам 1,2,3... в зависимости от степени близости или тогда они становятся приятелями?

В общем тяжело сказать верю ли я в любовь, наверное верю, но в разумных дозах.

----------


## 21h

По сообщениям тредстартера Печалки сначала подумал, что она вся такая страдалица с депрессиями и паническими атаками, женоненавистница, няша-стесняша и прочее. А потом нашел ее посты, в которых она классически жалуется на то, что мужики перевелись, бабуинов не хватает, а в очереди за телами торговой марки Настящий Мужик она даже не двадцатая. Образ разрушен. Вот такие они - местные страдалицы-суицидницы. И каждая уверена, что Настоящий Мужик обязан обратить на нее внимание несмотря на ее мерзкий характер и психические болезни. Интересно, эта идея-фикс в каком-то возрасте достигает апогея и такие тян становятся постоянными клиентами психушек?

----------


## microbe

> Обожаю, когда кто-нибудь пишет про самовыпил, а потом оказывается, что он на вписках тян пачками трахал, изменял им и лошил омег, но "в душе все равно одинокий".


 Не думай что это просто даётся, иногда так побьют что свою рожу в зеркале не узнаешь, так что не надо думать что это просто так даётся. К примеру познакомишься с красивой девушкой, а потом через несколько дней от пинают так что забудешь сразу её. Я ещё не разу не встречал симпатичную девушку без ухажёров.

----------


## Тальчик

То самое чувство "бабочек в животе" длиться вечно действительно не может, хотя я умудрилась когда-то сохранять его в течение нескольких лет, благодаря тому, что видела человека от силы раз в пару недель. Но на этом не заканчивается определение слова любовь. Любовь между людьми, которые давно вместе, это - взаимная поддержка, взаимопонимание и принятие друг друга. Только вот это не гарантия счастья.

----------


## microbe

> Любовь между людьми, которые давно вместе, это - взаимная поддержка, взаимопонимание и принятие друг друга. Только вот это не гарантия счастья.


 Чем быстрее взаимоотношение устанавливаешь, тем быстрее они рушатся, это касаемо меня, но у других может быть по другому. На счёт счастье это да, откуда ведать то что эфемерно по времени.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> А тут еще остались люди,которые верят в любовь???


 Нет её, всё что я видел - это жалкие пародии на неё, хотя я верю что она где-то есть ))

----------


## Aare

> Нет её


 Ну щас, прям вот нет, ага. Скажешь тоже.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Ну щас, прям вот нет, ага. Скажешь тоже.


 Взаимная ? не по расчету, ни по залёту? ну не знаю... Есть конечно )) но это такая редкость ))

----------


## Revsh

> А тут ещё остались люди,которые верят в любовь???


 Своим глазам не поверил, но я её однажды собственной персоной видел, она очень куда-то спешила. Тогда я быстренько окрикнул её, постойте, почтенная, постойте, можно Вас буквально на одну минуточку! И вот как сейчас помню, я даже ещё не успел задать вопрос, а она уже обернулась и произнесла: "Я почти ко всем прихожу. Не прихожу только к..." - тут её фраза неожиданно прервалась и она растворилась прямо на глазах.

С тех пор меня занимают два вопроса: 
1) К кому она не приходит? 
2) Куда она так спешила?

----------


## Aare

> Взаимная ? не по расчету, ни по залёту? ну не знаю... Есть конечно )) но это такая редкость ))


 Да и не так уж, чтобы прям совсем редкость
 Относительная редкость)

----------


## meri

Любовь есть, ради неё и стоит жить)

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Любовь есть, ради неё и стоит жить)


 А если нет, тогда что? можно не жить? ради чего тогда стоит жить? ))

----------


## Человек из будущего

> 1) К кому она не приходит? 
> 2) Куда она так спешила?


 1. Не приходит к тому, у кого нет сердца
2. Спешила туда, где её ждут и верят в неё ))

альтернативный вариант:
1. Не приходит к бедным, больным, некрасивым, уродливым, неблагоприятным, глупым, слабым, неинтересным, злым людям.
2. Спешила к богатым, красивым, успешным, сильным, умным и интересным людям.

----------


## microbe

> 1. Не приходит к бедным, больным, некрасивым, уродливым, неблагоприятным, глупым, слабым, неинтересным, злым людям.
> 2. Спешила к богатым, красивым, успешным, сильным, умным и интересным людям.


 Не всегда верно, вот меня девушки считают красивым, ну а что толку от этого? У меня денег не так много, но с одной стороны на средний уровень хватит. Понимаешь что для девушек внешность мужика не так важно как для нас, при разговоре с девушкой будешь тупить или нести всякую чушь с точки зрения женского восприятие будешь неликвидом. Вот меня завлекают красивые девушки, я не могу с ними вот сразу начинать знакомится, ибо я зажат или сильно стесняюсь, то есть это трудно объяснить. Ладно когда пьяный ещё выходит как-то знакомится, но как на зло подваливают ко мне когда трезвый, а так я выпивший постоянно подваливаю. *Человек из будущего*, так что дело не во внешности, а в словесном потоке - я так считаю. Конечно если денег полно, то и девушек будет полно.

----------


## Unity

Субъективное восприятие Прекрасного — это просто вывод мозга о благоприятном генотипе прочего, коего узрели мы, кого «отсканировали» древние, первобытные пласты человеческого мозга и чьё ДНК наше подсознание сочло Годным для воспроизведения (себе же подобных) — и чем только боле совершенна особь, тем лишь более «очков» естество засчитывает и тем боле бурные реакции в коре головного мозга будут протекать, сущность коих — склонить особь к спариванию, к временной зависимости ото своего присутствия — что и поощряется частыми дозами веществ, действие которых сродни героину… *грустно усмехаясь*
Никакого «волшебства», никакой сверхъестественной «магии»; всё банально и просто — и мы, Люди, в этом отношении не сложнее крыс или же червей. В нас присутствуют встроенные механизмы, кои улучшают наше состояние/наше самочувствие в случае покорности встроенным программам — и мы се используем, просто чтобы… «качать кайф»… 
О какой «любви» может идти речь — если два Раба собственной природы попросту временно вступают в жалкий симбиоз, чтобы «облегчить» друг дружке вечные страдания, порождённые бичом низменных животных инстинктов, что всех нас рассматривают в качестве… штамма лабораторных крыс, в коем идёт хаотическое скрещивание?..
Неужели… Вам это не мерзко? Играть этим механизмом… Искать «удовольствия» — временные, оставляющие после только Пустоту, порождённые жалкой биохимией?..
Неужели Вас не посещала мысль, что наличествует всё же Нечто несказанно большее, нежель… «жизненная миссия» простого животного?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Не всегда верно, вот меня девушки считают красивым, ну а что толку от этого? У меня денег не так много, но с одной стороны на средний уровень хватит. Понимаешь что для девушек внешность мужика не так важно как для нас, при разговоре с девушкой будешь тупить или нести всякую чушь с точки зрения женского восприятие будешь неликвидом. Вот меня завлекают красивые девушки, я не могу с ними вот сразу начинать знакомится, ибо я зажат или сильно стесняюсь, то есть это трудно объяснить. Ладно когда пьяный ещё выходит как-то знакомится, но как на зло подваливают ко мне когда трезвый, а так я выпивший постоянно подваливаю. *Человек из будущего*, так что дело не во внешности, а в словесном потоке - я так считаю. Конечно если денег полно, то и девушек будет полно.


 Я не ставлю строгих критериев. Вы ведь ещё и алкоголем увлекаетесь. Девушки считают красивыми? Но красота это не главный критерий в любви, хотя влюбиться могут и во внешний облик, и в ум, и в творчество и талант. Вы наверное всех микробов вытравили алкоголем )) А в разговоре можно тупить не только с девушками но и с любым человеком. Развивай коммуникационные навыки без алкоголя, и будет легче общаться с девушками. Они такие же люди, только с более чувствительные и эмоциональные, ранимые, но не все конечно )

----------


## microbe

* Человек из будущего*, всё правильно говоришь на счёт трезвости - ибо когда трезвый больше шансов на дальнейшее время провождения с девушкой. Раньше просто боялся стать рано отцом, мне кажется отсюда и проблемы сейчас, а вот звали меня девушки на них жениться.

----------

